# Nibbler's Forever Home



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

With tears of joy in my eyes, I bring you this new;

Nibbler has been adopted. Finally. It's almost been a whole year since our paths crossed, that fateful day that Nibbler was hit. We've been through so much together during his healing process, all the surgeries, all the sleepless nights... I watched him grow up, and now it is time to say goodbye to him. 

A very nice couple and their three children met Nibbler at Petsmart last Saturday, having promised their 13 year old son his own cat. They fell in love with him and applied to adopt him. It was up to me to speak with them to decide if he'd be a good fit so I did just that. They seem like wonderful people. The dad, who I spoke to on the phone, said that they were touched by Nibbler's story, and that he feels he deserves a stable home where he never has to worry about being hurt or abandoned. They have three kids, a dog, and a young rowdy cat named Rugby who would make the perfect pal for Nibbler. They understand what happened to him, and are prepared to provide for him should any veterinary needs arise. They seem like genuine, wonderful, kind people and I just have this feeling in my heart that this home is just right for Nibbler. And so their application was approved.

Nibbler is going home on Saturday. He's coming back to my house for the next couple days for one last slumber party, and a bath to get him all ***** and span for his new home. Part of me is a little sad, but mostly I am overjoyed. If any cat deserves a good home, it's Nibbler, for all he's been through and for how he has never lost his spirit. He's always been the nicest cat, albeit very mischievous, and he's never lost his sense of fun and his zest for life. I have learned so much from him, and I will never forget the impact he made on my life. I don't think he will ever forget me either. 

The best part is that the family and I exchanged emails with me and seem very happy to stay in touch with me so I can get updates and pictures of Nibbler from time to time. They even invited me to come visit him, so it's not like I'll never seem him again. I love fostering, but at some point this day comes and boy, these cats sure take a little piece of your heart with you when they go!!


The first Nibbler thread. 
http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/134960-kitten-hit-car-broken-pelvis.html


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay Nibbler!! That boy certainly deserves a good home. I don't know how you do it though, I would get way too attached and never give my foster cats back.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

That's called foster failure. It's happened once before (Cindy-Lou) and it's currently happening again with Winry.... 

LOL

I'm 1 for 3 when it comes to rehoming fosters.

But wait, I just remembered that I fostered Cindy Lou's sister Marley for a couple months before my Aunt adopted her, so I guess I'm 50:50 when it comes to foster success vs foster failure :lol:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Better than me, I would be 100 percent failure!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Such a wonderful thing you are doing! Sounds like Nibbler is going to a wonderful home, and I think it's great the family offered to let you visit!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's wonderful to hear Nibbler has found his forever home. The people sound like they will make a great family for him, and your being able to get updates and visit now and again is also a plus. Congratulations!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Congratulations to Nibbler!!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Hurray for Nibbler!!
He's not named after this guy, is he?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I named him Nibbler after the other cat I was considering adopting before I chose Nito. They look exactly the same! But when I hear the name I always imagined that character, and that's who the original Nibbler was named after too (with siblings Lela and Fry!) 

But yes, this is so very exciting. I'll have to do one final photo-shoot with him tomorrow.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh that's just wonderful news. I hope Nibbler settles in and is happy in his new home.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It sounds like you found an absolutely perfect family for Nibbler. I'm so impressed at everything you've done for him, and now having the strength to let him go. This does sound ideal, though, and an extra bonus that you can still visit him! YAY, it's a foster SUCCESS.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wonderful news. Especially since you can still stay in touch with him.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Today is the day you guys. In a couple hours I am taking Nibbler to Petsmart to meet up with his new owners and send him home. I am nervous and excited, happy and sad... such a mix of emotions. I never thought this day would come, and now it's come so fast!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That is awesome news. Gee.. I didn't know you fostered Cindy-Lou. lol


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Cindy Lou is Chica's sister, born about 6 months after her in a different litter. I'd been helping Fluffy's (their mom) family get their cats spayed and neutered, but we'd only gotten a few of the boys at that point. The parents didn't care, it was their son who cared about the cats and who I was speaking to- his parents kept saying that they wouldn't have the kittens in their house and the kid just wanted them to be safe and so he asked me to take them. I agreed, but on the condition that we finally get Fluffy spayed. And so I came to have Cinder, Rico, and Marley. Marely was adopted by my sister's old roommate and later abandoned and re-fostered by me before being adopted by my aunt. Rico visited my family in Janesville about a week after our 4 year old Lil'Fella died of heart disease. He was such a cute kitten, and we hoped he'd cheer up my little sister Lizzy who took the loss very hard. Well... he never left my parent's house from that day forward. As for Cindy-Lou, about the time Rico went to Janesville, she suddenly became very sick. She had a fever and was refusing to eat. My vet couldn't tell what was wrong with her, and at the time I didn't have much money to do a whole lot of diagnostics. But she was tiny and weak and so I had to force feed her. For two weeks I was making cat food smoothies and tediously syringing them into her mouth, making her swallow it despite her protests. At the end of two weeks I could get her to eat boiled chicken on her own if I put it in her mouth. At the end of three weeks she was eating the chicken without me putting it in her mouth, but she was still really scrawny and now she was stuck on chicken, refusing to eat anything else. So here I was, pampering this kitten and before I knew it Nito and Chica had bonded strongly with her and I had as well. She was such a good girl, and week by week my ads online ad for her went unanswered. And so I decided just to keep her and that was that. Torties really know how to steal your heart.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope I don't cry in front of the little kid and his family today. Doing what is right for these cats is sometimes really hard...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> Torties really know how to steal your heart.



agreed.. my new foster Honey is already showing her Tortitude.

Congrats on finding a good forever home. One of mine went to hers this morning.. I am soo happy with her new owner.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I got really lucky... I am just getting ready to pack up Nibbler and leave and I find this happening. And I managed to get a couple pictures of everyone together.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww~~! Which one is Nibbler?( Excluding the torties because I know who they are. lol) Gee you fostered a lot of cats. Well glad that she came to you.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Awwww is right. What a nice last family photo before Nibbler moves on to his forever home.

I would also be a total failure at fostering. But this is such a heart-warming success story, you should be incredibly proud of what you have accomplished. Plus, you got to enjoy his company for a whole year. Easy for me to say, sure it is sad as well, but if you were committed to finding him a great home from the outset, this is just the best possible news, so congratulations.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Chica is the brown Lynx point down by Winry. Nibble is on the middle level, the brown and white tabby next to Magneto who is the all white cat. Cindy Lou is up top. 

Nibbler is officially off to his new home. I cried a little (of course) but mostly I was incredibly happy. His new family is just wonderful, and their son was picking out all sorts of stuff for him. He got new toys, a new tag, treats... and they are ordering an amarkat tree for him today. He's got it all. I'm so happy for him. Just a little sad for myself, it's hard to let them go... he's my baby!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I just read Nibbler's story from the prior thread, and i think that you're an angel Racha  I am so so glad that your mom found Nibbler and that you were able to save him, foster him, and find him a new home. You're a wonderful blessing to the cat kingdom  Congratulations to Nibbler, and please keep us posted on how he's doing with his new foster family


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Hopefully his Nibbler's new family will join the forum so we can keep in contact.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I think it would be great if Nibbler's new family joined the forum  I think Nibbler's story is an amazing story and a story of love and hope


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree, it would be wonderful if they joined the forum! 

It's a wonderful, heartwarming story and thank you for what you do


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I've given them the link, so we'll see if they decide to join. It would be nice though.

I'll be sure to update you guys with pictures and how he's doing once I hear!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

> I got really lucky... I am just getting ready to pack up Nibbler and leave and I find this happening. And I managed to get a couple pictures of everyone together.


 
Have any of them experienced you getting ready to take a foster to a forever home before? It looks as if they are waiting for something. Like: "Who will disapear this time. 

Reminds me of the orphans in John Irving,s _'Cider House Rules'._


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Sort of... Nito and Chica were there when I was getting Marley ready to go to Indiana. Cinder never got along with her sister that well so she was staying at my friend's house where her friend Adaline lives. Nito hates riding in the car and is always nervous when I'm packing up for something. Chica is used to traveling around all over the place, as are Winry and Cinder. But besides Marely, they always come back. 

If they sensed anything, I think it was my sadness... I'd sort of been moping around that morning, and so they were all in there entertaining themselves because I was being boring. It was just so odd- Nibbler usually annoys everyone with his rambunctious antics, especially Nito, but they were all content to be there together for once. And Nibbler was being especially calm and well behaved that day.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I have received an update from Nibbler's family. He is doing well. Nibbler and his new brother, Rugby, are the best of friends. Every night they romp through the house and entertain the family with their antics. He is happy and content, and it brings tear to my eyes- I couldn't have hoped for a better home for Nibbler. This is what I always imagined for him; a loving family with kids and another cat to keep him company and wrestle with him. Such a success! :-D


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Making me cry...I'm happy he is doing well with his new family.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Some of you may be wondering how Nibbler is faring in his new home. Well, let this picture be your answer.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> Some of you may be wondering how Nibbler is faring in his new home. Well, let this picture be your answer.


It's good to have friends.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Awwwwww!!!!!!!!!

Cute overload!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a beautiful photo - the cats look so serene and in tune with each other, and the dog's expression is calm and kind....truly a family scene *sigh*

Fran


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my....what an amazing picture. Just look at them. They all look so happy. It brought tears to my eyes... fostering is a hard thing, but there's no bigger reward that knowing they are now living the life they deserve with great families....

Hooray for Rach and all the fostering cat lovers around the world!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Pass the Kleenex!! That picture is absolutely beautiful and I can imagine how it must make you feel. What an awesome way to begin the weekend.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

If that was me.. i would frame that in a heart beat. 

Then point at it every time someone asked why I foster or why they should adopt a foster...

They all look just so comfortable and happy.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Oh my....what an amazing picture. Just look at them. They all look so happy. It brought tears to my eyes... fostering is a hard thing, but there's no bigger reward that knowing they are now living the life they deserve with great families....


It feels SO good, this is exactly what I always wanted for Nibbler. I love him so much, but there was a family out there for him who could love him just as much; and probably more. I'm getting a 5 by 8 of this picture printed at Walgreens and tomorrow I'm framing it for my room


----------

